# hi



## lee79 (Feb 7, 2009)

im lee from ireland goin to canada in may and just wondering is there much bricklaying in vancouver or any part of canada.im 29 bricklaying 12years and qualified the last 8.
or if anybody has any names or numbers it would be a great help


----------



## Black Tie (Feb 8, 2009)

*Bricklaying in Canada*

Buddy Demand for bricklayers was huge in Greater Toronto Area six months ago or so , But with the slowdown in the economy as well as the staleness in the housing market things dont look too bright. But there is always a demand for skilled persons of alltrades. Best of Luck.





lee79 said:


> im lee from ireland goin to canada in may and just wondering is there much bricklaying in vancouver or any part of canada.im 29 bricklaying 12years and qualified the last 8.
> or if anybody has any names or numbers it would be a great help


----------



## brrttpaul (Jan 28, 2008)

Black Tie said:


> Buddy Demand for bricklayers was huge in Greater Toronto Area six months ago or so , But with the slowdown in the economy as well as the staleness in the housing market things dont look too bright. But there is always a demand for skilled persons of alltrades. Best of Luck.


Hi Lee Im a brickie also and have been looking into it a bit, my mate is in Vancouver and from what I have heard he wont be coming back , plenty of work good runs etc. I have been trying to get in touch with him but unfortunately lost his number. If I hear anything I will get in touch and let you know. Sites have died a death here in Wales never seen it this bad. I know one brickie working for £40 a day its crazy


----------



## lee79 (Feb 7, 2009)

ya if you hear anything let me know.its the same over here hardly no work here at all


----------

